# Blue Ridge Communications 2014 HD channel list



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

To go along with my Tivo thread, and for my Friends in Pa whom have a hard time getting info anywhere about our Local Blue Ridge
Here is the 2014 HD channel list.

Color Code:  Sports /  Locals / HD Plus Package / HD Premium Movie Channels /


 550 HBO 2 HD (HBO required)
• 551 HBO Signature HD (HBO required)
• 552 HBO Family HD (HBO required)
• 553 HBO Comedy HD (HBO required)
• 554 HBO Latino HD (HBO required)
• 555 HBO Zone HD (HBO required)
• 556 MovieMAX HD (Cinemax required)
• 557 MoreMax HD (Cinemax required)
• 558 ActionMAX (Cinemax required)
• 559 ThrillerMAX HD (Cinemax required)
• 560 MAXLatino HD (Cinemax required)
• 561 5 StarMAX (Cinemax required)
• 562 OuterMAX (Cinemax required)
• 565 Showtime 2 HD (SHO required)
• 566 Showcase HD (SHO required)
• 567 Showtime Extreme HD (SHO required)
• 568 Showtime Beyond HD (SHO required)
• 569 Showtime Next HD (SHO required)
• 570 Showtime Women HD (SHO required)
• 571 The Movie Channel HD (TMC required)
• 572 The Movie Channel Xtra HD (TMC required)
• 575 Starz Edge HD (Starz required)
• 576 Starz in Black HD (Starz required)
• 577 Starz Kids & Family HD (Starz required)
• 579 Starz Comedy HD (Starz required)
• 580 Encore HD (Starz required)
• 581 Encore Black HD (Starz required)
• 582 Encore Action HD (Starz required)
• 600 On Demand (digital)
• 601 ABC HD
• 602 CBS HD
• 603 NBC HD
• 604 FOX HD
• 605 QVC HD
• 606 PBS HD
• 607 CW HD
• 608 MY Network HD 
• 609 ION HD
• 610 HBO HD (HBO required)
• 611 Starz HD (Starz required)
• 612 Showtime HD (SHO required)
• 613 TV-13 HD
• 614 Cinemax HD (Cinemax required)
 ( 615 HD Pay Per View (more HD PPV in VOD channels)
 ( 616 WFMZ HD only certain areas)
 ( 617 WQMY HD only Certain markets)
• 618 NBA TV HD
• 619 HSN HD
• 620 CNN HD
• 621 Weather Channel HD
• 622 CNBC HD
• 623 Fox News HD
• 624 PCN HD
• 625 MSNBC HD
• 626 Fox Business HD (DG Basic required)
• 627 Sportsman Channel HD (DG Basic+ required)
• 628 Tennis Channel HD (DG Basic required)
• 629 CBS Sports Network HD (DG Basic+ required)
• 630 ESPN HD
• 631 ESPN 2 HD
• 632 ESPNews HD (DG Basic required)
• 634 CSN Philadelphia HD
• 635 YES Network HD
• 636 Sports Net NY HD
• 637 NBC Sports Network HD
• 638 Fox Sports 1 HD
• 639 Outdoor Channel HD (DG Basic required)
• 640 NFL HD
• 641 NHL HD (DG Basic required)
• 642 MLB Network HD (DG Basic required)
• 643 The Golf Channel HD
• 644 NFL Red Zone (HD Plus)
• 645 Crime & Investigation HD
• 646 FXX (DG Basic required)
• 647 Fox Soccer Plus HD (HD Plus)
• 648 Spike TV HD
• 649 Comedy Central HD
• 650 USA HD
• 651 TNT HD
• 652 TBS HD
• 653 Lifetime HD
• 654 Lifetime Movie Network HD
• 655 HDNet Movies
• 656 A&E HD
• 657 History Channel HD
• 658 FX HD
• 659 Palladia
• 660 Syfy HD
• 661 Universal HD
• 662 Bravo HD
• 663 AXS TV (DG Basic required)
• 664 Hallmark Movies HD (DG Basic+ required)
• 665 MGM HD
• 666 Smithsonian HD
• 667 MTV HD
• 668 CMT HD
• 669 VH1 HD
• 670 Discovery Channel HD
• 671 Velocity HD
• 672 Science Channel HD (DG Basic required)
• 673 National Geographic HD
• 674 TLC HD
• 675 Destination America HD (DG Basic required)
• 676 HGTV HD
• 677 Food Network HD
• 678 E! HD
• 679 Travel Channel HD
• 680 Disney Channel HD
• 681 Disney XD HD (DG Basic required)
• 682 ABC Family HD
• 683 Animal Planet HD
• 684 Nickelodeon HD
• 685 Biography HD (DG Basic required)
• 686 H2 HD (DG Basic required)
• 687 Game Show Network HD (DG Basic+ required)
• 688 Hallmark Channel HD (DG Basic req in some areas)
• 689 AMC HD
• 690 IFC HD (DG Basic required)
• 691 WE HD
• 692 FUSE HD (DG Basic required)
• 693 truTV HD
• 694 Esquire Network HD (DG Basic+ required)
• 695 Oxygen HD (DG Basic required)
• 696 Cartoon Network HD
• 697 G4 HD (DG Basic+ required)
• 698 Fox Sports 2 HD (DG Basic required)
• 699 World Fishing Network HD (HD Plus)
• 700 Blaze TV HD (DG Basic+ required)
• 701 Headline News HD
• 702 Outside Television HD (Digital Basic+ required) (HD Plus)
• 703 Investigation Discovery HD (Digital Basic required)
• 704 MTV 2 HD (Digital Basic required)
• 706 TV Land HD
• 707 Nick Jr HD (Digital Basic required)
• 708 Nick Toons HD (Digital Basic required)
• 710 Sprout HD (Digital Basic required)
 HD locals depend on the market your are in to what Exact HD local Networks serve your area,

Complete list here : http://www.brctv.com/tv/channels


----------

